# Politics and China



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Has China's political retaliations influenced your buying of " Made in China" products?


----------



## PaulN (Mar 4, 2014)

I never did have any faith in Chinese products.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

It is almost impossible to "not buy" made in china in many instances. I certainly do not buy MIC in major purchases.

Regards, Mike


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

I heard somewhere that 90% of the products that are in Walmart are made in China. I am not sure if that is really true, but it does not surprise me.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

I try not to but its hard sometimes to find things made in the USA.

I've used the Pritchett net wrap that was made in the US and and the Chinese stuff. Both are good and both work well but I do feel that the Chinese stuff is a little tougher and a little better. Hurts me to say that.

Cy, have the tariffs caused any price increases in the chinese Pritchett net wrap?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

IHCman said:


> I try not to but its hard sometimes to find things made in the USA.
> 
> I've used the Pritchett net wrap that was made in the US and and the Chinese stuff. Both are good and both work well but I do feel that the Chinese stuff is a little tougher and a little better. Hurts me to say that.
> 
> Cy, have the tariffs caused any price increases in the chinese Pritchett net wrap?


 A little.Did a few other things to keep the price from going up to much.

I sell 99% of the Chinese made,the difference really shows up when baling corn stalks and 80% of what I sell is for corn stalksEasier for me to stock one kind also.Have 6 sizes in stock and if did both here there would be 12.


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

China's SHIT quality and the fact that it's not made in USA has influenced my purchasing of Chinese products, and that was long before Trump's trade war.

I will buy American any opportunity I have and if I see it listed as 'made in USA' that is usually what makes my decision for me. There's still quite a lot of stuff out there that is still made here. Made in Canada is a close second 

My Beck's Seed hat and Carhartt coat are both made in USA. I love it.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I am of mixed feelings about this whole issue.

First, transferring our production abilities overseas has been going on longer than we can imagine. I can trace it back to helping Japan rebuild after WWII when they started manufacturing transistor radios. Eventually, Clinton, et. al., used it to buy peace with China. So, the hole we've dug just kept getting deeper and we weren't smart enough to quit digging.

Second, this whole world trade thingy is kinda like putting off going to the dentist. You can live with the problem for a while, and fixing it at first may be painful, but the longer you put it off, the more painful it becomes.

I'm feeling the pain, and I hope it turns out to be worth it.

Ralph


----------

